# UFC 109 Online Videos



## XingyiMax (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's the link:

http://straightpunch.com/ufc-109-videos-full-version/


----------



## MattJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Very impressed with Chael Sonnen. I did not expect him to do so well against Marquardt.


----------



## K831 (Feb 13, 2010)

MattJ said:


> Very impressed with Chael Sonnen. I did not expect him to do so well against Marquardt.


 
He has been growing on my steadily. Impressed with his performance against Marquardt.

Plus, he says some funny stuff if you don't take hime to seriously.


----------

